# How important is 2 weeks notice if I'm resigning while already on LOA?



## rosy93 (Aug 16, 2020)

I have been on LOA since March since I have a medical condition that puts me at high risk with covid. My leave officially runs out on the 20th, with the 21st being my supposed return to work date. Seeing as my lifelong medical issue has not magically disappeared, nor has this pandemic, I have to quit. While I have seen this coming, I am experiencing a great deal of confusion in the actual process of trying to _do_ just that. I've been sent in circles for weeks between my store, the leave and disability hotline, and my doctor, trying to get information about FMLA, only to find out at the end that I'm not even qualified, and so I am left with no choice but to resign, but now with much less than 2 weeks to do so. I _did_ try to start all this with more than 2 weeks to go, but everything took longer than expected.

How important is it that I give 2 weeks notice? Or really, what happens since I now _can't_? Is this going to be a problem? Or does the fact that I am already on LOA make this less of an issue? This is the only official job I've actually had, for over 3 years now, and I really would like to be able to leave on good terms for future job reference purposes.


Some other notes of possible importance, and questions about them:

- HR person at my store told me that since I have been gone for a long time, the 21st is when I would first drop back into the system as I am temporarily removed. From what I understood from her explanation, it sounds like the store wouldn't even be able to put me onto a schedule until I'm back in the system, so it wouldn't be for another few weeks until I might be on a schedule since it'd be the one they make the next week, for 2 weeks ahead of that. So like, early September. (However, I could have totally misunderstood this so if someone knows more and this sounds wrong please lmk)

- HR person is now apparently on vacation for a week, so next I would be able to speak to her would be _after_ my return to work date. I don't want to push it with doing nothing until then
- (From what I've been told during this whole 5 month long leave saga she's the only person at the store who can actually do stuff wrt my leave and any time I've had to call about it it was always "call back another day" if she wasn't there instead of offering anyone else who could help)​
- Was able to talk to my store director today, and while she said she couldn't access things on HR person's system, she told me that all I need to do is to call the leave and disability hotline and ask them to return me from leave, and then HR/store director can "terminate" me. Is this word normal to be used if I specifically said I needed to resign? It sounds intense, almost more like what would be used if I were being fired, but I'm hoping it's just corporate lingo that sounds scarier than it is. Also, is this really _all_ I need to do? I found the resignation page on Workday, and I am kind of concerned that my store director did not tell me about it at all when I specifically asked if there was anything I needed to submit online, or anything else I needed to do on my end after calling the hotline. It seems like I should fill this out anyway, though I am unsure what to mark as my final day with all this other confusion.


This got a lot longer than I thought it would, but *TL;DR:* I am reaching the end of a long LOA and need to quit but am supposed to return to work in less than 2 weeks. How much of a problem will this be? Also, should I fill out Workday resignation even if my store director said I didn't need to fill anything out? Is there anything else I should be worried about or make sure I take care of? I've never had to quit/resign before.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 16, 2020)

How much personal, sick or vacation leave, do you have left? If you quit, spot doesn't have to pay you for it. Don't burn the bridges, you need spot as a part time gig.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 16, 2020)

Terminate is the word used for everyone.  No worries there.  Just let your leader know and your HR.  They can terminate you when your leave is over.


----------



## rosy93 (Aug 16, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> How much personal, sick or vacation leave, do you have left? If you quit, spot doesn't have to pay you for it. Don't burn the bridges, you need spot as a part time gig.



I had my 30 days of paid leave back in March, and then I’ve been on unpaid personal leave after that. 120 days is the most they can do and that’s whats ending on the 20th. I never earned any paid vacation or sick time, probably because they’ve always purposely kept me under enough hours to earn any real benefits

I definitely don’t wanna be burning bridges here especially since I’d like to be able to use them as a positive reference. That’s really most of my worry about how to properly resign here because I want this to be an amicable end.


----------



## rosy93 (Aug 16, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Terminate is the word used for everyone.  No worries there.  Just let your leader know and your HR.  They can terminate you when your leave is over.


That’s good to know that’s not an unusual word, it really freaked me out when she said that

Should I fill out the resignation thing on Workday besides just telling them verbally? Feels like I probably shouldn’t just have _exclusively_ verbal agreements on something like this, which is really all that’s happened so far. I’m also not sure what to do about the fact that HR won’t be back until a few days after my leave ends if I do need to speak to her about this


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 16, 2020)

Do the workday & tell the lod.


----------



## rosy93 (Aug 16, 2020)

Do I need to write any sort of resignation letter? It doesn’t look like there’s any way for me to attach something like that on Workday, but I’ve been under the impression that this is a standard curtesy when leaving any job. Not sure how I would go about sending this in though if it can’t be attached through Workday. Snail mail to the store doesn’t seem like a great idea but I’m not sure what else I could even do if this is something I need to send.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 16, 2020)

Workday can be done at the store only. Bring a letter with you.


----------



## rosy93 (Aug 16, 2020)

I was actually able to find the page on my own computer on Workday though. Will it not work if I try to submit that? I haven’t done it just yet but it looks like it will let me so far.

Unless it is 100% necessary I would like to avoid going into the store because I am still completely quarantining myself due to the very medical condition that’s making me quit in the first place.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 16, 2020)

I don't think a resignation letter is standard or necessary for a regular employee in retail. Maybe for a salaried manager. 

If you resign in Workday and tell your HR-ETL, SD, and/or direct leader, that should be plenty.


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 16, 2020)

rosy93 said:


> I never earned any paid vacation or sick time, probably because they’ve always purposely kept me under enough hours to earn any real benefits



Shocked that you have been there three years and never received vacation or sick time. I don't have "much" sick time or vacation time, but I have only worked at my store since October, and took 2-3 months off due to covid, and still have about 7 hours of vacation time accrued. I also have "Well Being Time" and "Personal Holiday" time as well, but none of them are significant amounts of time.


----------



## rosy93 (Aug 16, 2020)

happygoth said:


> If you resign in Workday and tell your HR-ETL, SD, and/or direct leader, that should be plenty.


Okay. I guess I'm probably overthinking things a bit since I've never actually had to properly do this before. Only jobs I had before target were things like babysitting that were much more informal so I just want to make sure I'm doing what's expected to leave politely and professionally.


----------



## rosy93 (Aug 16, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> Shocked that you have been there three years and never received vacation or sick time. I don't have "much" sick time or vacation time, but I have only worked at my store since October, and took 2-3 months off due to covid, and still have about 7 hours of vacation time accrued. I also have "Well Being Time" and "Personal Holiday" time as well, but none of them are significant amounts of time.


They have always done a _very_ careful job of never quite giving me enough hours to even get to the partial benefits level. I rarely got shifts more than 4 hours long. If I ever got a week with more than 20 hours they made sure to balance it out with like several 15 hour weeks after that. It's been incredibly frustrating the whole time. In the end it's just one of the reasons I'm not too sad I have to leave.


----------



## rosy93 (Aug 17, 2020)

_I submitted it! I'm finally free!!! \o/_

Thank you everyone for help and confidence boosting!


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 17, 2020)

Giving them 2 is the professional way to do it.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Aug 18, 2020)

rosy93 said:


> _I submitted it! I'm finally free!!! \o/_
> 
> Thank you everyone for help and confidence boosting!


Good job hopefully you find something that won't likely put you at risk. Maybe you could find something working from home.


----------

